# touch pad à mon trackpad !



## AngelWithDustEyes (9 Octobre 2005)

Le sujet n'a pas été abordé dans ce forum. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer s'il est possible de retrouver le "lisse" originel du trackpad après une utilisation intensive de plusieurs mois ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Bizarre, tu veux dire que ton trackpad n'est pas lisse ? Tu as fait tomber quoi dessus ? 

Si tu veux juste parler de nettoyage, je te d&#233;conseille fortement le Glassex vitres ou tout autre produit &#233;quivalent, cela rends le trackpad "fou", sans doute &#224; cause de l'humidit&#233; ! Cela reviens en quelques minutes mais c'est assez p&#233;nible de ne plus ma&#238;triser la souris !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Octobre 2005)

Disons que le trackpad n'est plus aussi doux qu'à l'achat, et donc moins manipulable... Il est même "lustré" là où il est le plus utilisé et très lisse sur les bords...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Octobre 2005)

Et avec quoi le nettoyer?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Octobre 2005)

Franchement j'ignore quelle est la meilleure méthode pour un nettoyage du trackpad, mais pour les iBook je conseille l'éponge de marque Monsieur Propre qui donne des résultats saisissants. J'ai ainsi pu virer les traces de mains qui refusaient de partir autrement.
Sinon, juste pour dire que cela arrive malheureusement, mon trackpad part en saucisson puisque même le curseur de la souris part dans la direction opposée à celle où je veux aller... Une solution heeeeeeeelp pleeeeaaaaase ?


----------



## iPower (11 Octobre 2005)

Je précise qu'il faut bien essuyer après l'utilisation de "la gomme magique" car elle contient un produit qui devient blanc mat si on laisse sécher sans essuyer


----------



## iDiot (11 Octobre 2005)

Hello 

Lors de ces "partages en couille", ton iBook est-il posé sur une surface plane? Ce genre de problème est, à mon humble avis, lié aux senseurs... mais je ne trouve rien qui puisse confirmer ce que je dit :rose:

J'ai lu qu'il était préférable de laver le trackpad avec un tissu doux et humide, iBook éteint et batterie enlevé et attendre que cela séche. Il faut faire attention que l'eau ne s'infiltre pas par les interstices du bord du trackpad.

Pour en revenir au "partage en couille" de la souris, certains conseillent de faire un reset du PMU (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449) mais je ne garantis rien.


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'ignore quelle est la meilleure méthode pour un nettoyage du trackpad, mais pour les iBook je conseille l'éponge de marque Monsieur Propre qui donne des résultats saisissants. J'ai ainsi pu virer les traces de mains qui refusaient de partir autrement.



Éponge = humidité 



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, juste pour dire que cela arrive malheureusement, mon trackpad part en saucisson puisque même le curseur de la souris part dans la direction opposée à celle où je veux aller... Une solution heeeeeeeelp pleeeeaaaaase ?



Humidité sur le trackpad = Souris qui deviens folle ! 

C'est lié


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Lors de ces "partages en couille", ton iBook est-il posé sur une surface plane? Ce genre de problème est, à mon humble avis, lié aux senseurs... mais je ne trouve rien qui puisse confirmer ce que je dit :rose:



Oui le iBook est posé sur une surface plane. Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que je semble être le premier à avoir un tel problème. Peut-être est-ce une tare de fabrication ? ça m'ennuie d'immobiliser mon iBook pour quinze jours minimum !



			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu qu'il était préférable de laver le trackpad avec un tissu doux et humide, iBook éteint et batterie enlevé et attendre que cela séche. Il faut faire attention que l'eau ne s'infiltre pas par les interstices du bord du trackpad.



Alors, oui, clairement, évitons l'humidité. Pour les plastiques, la gomme magique Mr Propre ou de marque Scotch Brite sont redoutables d'efficacité. Par contre, aucune solution vraiment idéale n'a été trouvée pour le trackpad.

Pour en revenir au "partage en couille" de la souris, certains conseillent de faire un reset du PMU (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449) mais je ne garantis rien.[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas ? ça m'a l'air un peu too much, mais pourquoi pas ?


----------



## iDiot (13 Octobre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Oui le iBook est posé sur une surface plane. Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que je semble être le premier à avoir un tel problème. Peut-être est-ce une tare de fabrication ? ça m'ennuie d'immobiliser mon iBook pour quinze jours minimum !



Tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai vu des problèmes similaires sur d'autres forum.



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ? ça m'a l'air un peu too much, mais pourquoi pas ?



Essaie et dis nous ce que ça donne


----------

